# Want to Become Distributor for Commercial Roofing Materials



## neroofs

What is the best way to become a distributor for commercial roofing materials? We do a good amount of work (over $12M per year) and I would really like to get into the distribution of materials, especially cold processed built up roofing materials. But, others materials are definitely of interest to me as well. Any suggestions would really be appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy

Step one find some capital. Step two find a location. Step three find some suppliers. Step four find some customers. Step 5 make money. 

I gotta say I don't understand the question. There will likely also be various licenses and taxation documents you will need to apply for. For example I have a retail business in addition to my roofing business and have a state of IL resale tax certificate so I don't need to pay sales tax on my purchases. I have to file quarterly returns even if I don't owe and since 99% of my business is internet out of state I don't need to collect/pay sales tax but I still need to file.


----------



## jiaheindustry

stitch bond non woven fabric have an advantage of high strength, good performance, eco friendly and anti corrosion and widely used in repairing the rood leaks and maintaining the roof. if you want to help us to sell it, please contact me, we are chinese factory of this fabric.


----------



## DeltaGB

jiaheindustry said:


> stitch bond non woven fabric have an advantage of high strength, good performance, eco friendly and anti corrosion and widely used in repairing the rood leaks and maintaining the roof. if you want to help us to sell it, please contact me, we are chinese factory of this fabric.


Hi, can you drop us a message with more info please!


----------



## jiaheindustry

DeltaGB said:


> Hi, can you drop us a message with more info please!


 could you tell me your mail address so that I can send you the information you need. my mail is [email protected]


----------



## Gladys_christabel

first be sincere in your business and also give some qualified products to your customer.Fix best cost for products and also have the variations in your material.
________________________________________________
Los Angeles general contractors


----------



## brianshaw

I agree with you, I have a friend who have been running a roofing company and he even going for the distribution , he is really excited wit it.


----------



## Jenny Shen

brianshaw said:


> I agree with you, I have a friend who have been running a roofing company and he even going for the distribution , he is really excited wit it.


Hi, brian, do your friend have interests in polyester stitchbond reinforced membrane? if he like to sell this underlayment, you can contact me, we are the manufacturer of this fabrics.

Products advantages:
1. Dimensionally stable, even when wet
3. High tensile strength, good performance
4. Good resistance to splitting and cracking.
5. Excellent conformability to transitions, flashings and parapet walls.

My Email : [email protected]


----------



## jiaheindustry

*Inquire for roofing company*



brianshaw said:


> I agree with you, I have a friend who have been running a roofing company and he even going for the distribution , he is really excited wit it.


 dear friend, can you kindly to tell me the roofing company of your friend. I want to introduce our stitchbond nonwoven fabric to him. our fabric has an great advantage of other roofing materials. looking forward to your kindly reply. thanks.pls free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## JohnMiller

What is your company name. I will check your online presence & reviews & accordingly contact you.


----------

